# stolen parts



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all, 

The owner of the skyline forum has had some parts stolen off his car. figured i should give you lot a heads up as i believe they was forum members! I would presume that if there members over there it stands a good chance these thieves are members on here also . 

Have a look for yourself at the thread please 

My Knight Racer Carbon Bonnet and JDL front bumper stolen!! - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Shit that is shocking to read, and the fact it's from a forum member as well. 
I hope the big man strings the scumbag up by his balls. 

Reading the thread, I'm impressed with jdl who offered a brand new bumper free of charge....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

That's disgusting, there are some nasty ****ers about!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Here is what people need to keep a look out for:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*news*

any updates on this does anyone know??


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

ouch!!! good luck getin it bk.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Just browsing PH and saw this which reminded me of this thread.....

Nissan : Nissan Skyline R33 Forged 400+ BHP

No offence intended if its genuinely his.


----------

